# Power Steering Pressure Line Replacement



## wonton (Dec 14, 2016)

Hello,

I will be replacing the power steering pressure line in my 2006 GTO once it arrives in the mail. I was wondering if anyone in the forum has done this job perform and can rate the difficulty, and point out what to look out for, etc. The service manual instructions read as if this job isn't so difficult, but dealing with any repair in a car never seems to be without its difficulties. One of my questions is: will the rack and pinion need to be moved to get to the high pressure fitting on the unit, or is it accessable without having to touch the rack?

Thanks for your help,

David


----------

